# Your Favorite Villager



## 27-Volt (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys! Just asking... Who is your favorite villager from PG?

Mine is Punchy... as he rocks.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 28, 2011)

Joey  he's so cute and ducks are one of the only animals in the game that males don't wear dresses XD


----------



## Corey O. (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine was Ribbot. I dunno why, but I loved him...he was my brotha from anotha motha....board.


----------



## Anna (Jan 26, 2012)

Freckles or lily, love the cute ones


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2012)

Mint! lover her personality.


----------



## Niya (Jan 26, 2012)

Fang


----------



## Greyhacksaw (Jan 27, 2012)

Gruff!!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 27, 2012)

Too many that I like... Bill, Ribbot, Cube, Axel, Dotty, Clyde, Gaston, the list goes on and on.


----------



## Deku Scrub (Jan 28, 2012)

I dont know what is my favorite villager


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 28, 2012)

I really liked Cherri and Liz from AC:GC. 
I hope they come back :/


----------



## Keenan (Jan 28, 2012)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I really liked Cherri and Liz from AC:GC.
> I hope they come back :/



I loved animal crossing game cube. I wish I had kept it... Axel and Winnie were my favorites.


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 29, 2012)

I <3 Tangy. She waz ma sister!


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat (Jan 29, 2012)

Rowan by far~~
He is such a lovable meat-head. :'D


----------



## Kip (Jan 29, 2012)

Dirtytrenchcoat said:


> Rowan by far~~
> He is such a lovable meat-head. :'D



I must agree on that! he was funny on MadameWario's ACCF LP


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat (Jan 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> I must agree on that! he was funny on MadameWario's ACCF LP



:'D Another Rowan fan~!
MadameWario...I'm guessing that's on Youtube~? I'll have to check it out. x3


----------



## Kip (Jan 29, 2012)

Dirtytrenchcoat said:


> :'D Another Rowan fan~!
> MadameWario...I'm guessing that's on Youtube~? I'll have to check it out. x3


Yes! 


Also, i want them to bring back ace!


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol too bad Nixie isn't here. My favourite is definitley Peanut!


----------



## Kip (Jan 31, 2012)

I wish every animal had their own personality, That'd really give them character!


----------



## Joey (Jan 31, 2012)

Rosie, Sally, Apollo and Amelia


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat (Jan 31, 2012)

Kip said:


> I wish every animal had their own personality, That'd really give them character!



That would be awesome~~ ; ^ ;





Oh just remembered another one of favorites~~
Gladys :3


----------



## RachelD (Feb 6, 2012)

Bella, she's so cute :3 I love her


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 9, 2012)

My favorite Villager is Whitney.
White wolf with attitude but she's so cool.


----------



## Nami (Feb 12, 2012)

My favorite has always been Daisy! Shes just so adorable and down to earth, and she gave me the best nickname I've gotten in an AC game. :3 I do hope she returns in 3DS and I can get her as a villager.


----------



## Donjay (Feb 29, 2012)

Mhm, mine would be Tom and Olivia.


----------



## Kami (Feb 29, 2012)

Lucky FTW!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 29, 2012)

Cyrano, Del, Kabuki, Bob, Peewee, and a few others are always ones I hope I have in my village.


----------



## Twinretro (Mar 1, 2012)

I really like the unique ones.

Coco
Ribbot
Tangy
Stinky
Octavian

But the one I love the most isn't all that unique. He's just awesome. Cube!


----------



## Box9Missingo (Mar 5, 2012)

I really liked Hawkeye the eagle (iirc). Got his picture finally, and then he moved soon after... darn it . Still miss him.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 5, 2012)

I remember I liked Static and Chow on the Gamecube. Once I had Aurora and she was nice too. So they are 3 of my favorite neighbors I have had. I like most of the neighbors if not all I have had, those three are just probably the most memorable. Right now I have Chester the panda bear. I would have liked it if he was sweeter or sweeter and a girl.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 9, 2012)

I generally like most, if not all, Grumpy villagers. So any of those I would be happy with them returning.


For a second there I thought someone double posted. The same icon threw me off. XD


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

oh sheesh, it's a tie between Big Top and Marcel!


----------



## Joyce (Mar 12, 2012)

Maple is my no. 1!

The other characters I specifically like: Mitzi, Dotty, Goldy, Walker, Vesta, Gala, Queenie, Pompom.

Of course, there will be more characters I like, but I haven't been able to get to know all of them.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 13, 2012)

Punchy!


----------



## Maarten707 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mine are Sally, Bluebear and Kody!


----------



## Spong3Holly (Mar 17, 2012)

My favourites/closest friends from 2006-2012: Mitzi, Poncho, Bob, Tabby, Lily, Drake, Blaire, Aurora, Dotty, Roald, Sally, Rod, Samson, Yuka, Vesta, Stitches... I have so many ^_^


----------

